# Re-finishing a stock



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm going to be stripping down my savage 110 stock and re-finishing it. The checkering doesn't look like much fun to do so I was thinking about removing the checkering and using some sort of "grippy" material to fill the recess. Can anyone think of anything that will look good and adhere well?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

If the stock is made out of birch I would suggest thinking about a spray on bedliner out of an aerosol can. That is just an option and it depends on what you are mainly going to use the rifle for. If it something you are using for coyote calling maybe spray paint a snow camo pattern and seal your paint job with a non-glossy clear coat.

If it made out of walnut I would take the time and refinish it back to how it looked when it was new.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Use paint stripper. I've never refinished a gun but I have refinished several guitars and I find using paint stripper a real joy for anything with detailed carvings in it. Remember after you strip it down to clean the mess up really well, sand it smoothe with 220 grit sand paper and make sure you put a coat of sanding sealer (or two!) on before clear coating.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Paint stripper is very harsh on wood and will often destroy the grain. Best thing I've found is Formby's Furniture Refinisher. Using OOO steel wool you simply dip the steel wool in the finisher and scrub the stock down. Just wipe the stock off with a clean towel or rag after the scrub down. It will remove the finish and the stain and preserve the checkering. No sanding is required unless there are deep scratches you want to remove. 400 grit would be about the heaviest I would want to use if I needed to do any sanding. I've done many a gun stock and this stuff works great. After I strip off the finish and stain I re-stain as needed and use Birchwood Casey Tru-Oil gun stock finish. Put a coat of Tru-Oil on, let it dry for 5-6 hours, lightly go over the stock with 000 steel wool and apply another coat of Tru-Oil. The more coats of Tru-Oil you put on the deeper the gloss. I usually apply 7-8 Coats to get what I want. Allow the last coat a couple days to set up and apply any type of furniture wax you have and I guarantee you it will look like the finish on high dollar factory stock of any gun out there. Done properly you should plan for 3-4 days to do the job right.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

It is birch and I don't really like the checkering anyways, so I was figuring that i could dremel that area semi-smooth and then use something in it for some grip and to make it look different than all the other savages out there. I like the idea of the spray on bed liner. I'll look into it, but I'm guessing all I will find is black?

I did plan on using Tru Oil on the rest of the stock and have used it before and it turned out pretty good. I really only use this rifle to shoot some targets and for deer hunting. The stock is fairly beat up from around ten years of hunting with it, so I figured I'd see what I could do with it. I'm going to have to do some sanding anyways so I'll just get the original finish off by sanding.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

ac700wildcat
Plasti-kote spray in bed liner is the product I have used. http://www.plasti-kote.com/plastikote/auto/template.jsp?product=BedLiner FleetFarm is where I have purchased it, seeing you are in Devils Lake; Home of Economy may also carry it. It is available in both black or white colors.

My son and I each purchased one of those inexpensive, Chinese made pellet rifles. For $20 they are a descent purchase but the finish of the stock is butt ugly. I spent many hours sanding and refinishing mine and it turned out looking much better. My son just scuffed his and sprayed his stock with the spray in bedliner in black. His was about a 1/2 hour project and it turned out looking great. Now it very much resembles a black laminate stock.


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

devcon epoxy (don't know how it would be on wood but here it is on synthetic)....










and then tape it off and paint to what ever color you would like....


----------



## edman1 (Dec 10, 2007)

go to advanced auto parts store, they have aerosal cans called strip ezz it well take it out of the checks with no problem. i've done alot of rifle stocks


----------

